# deworming without famacha card?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

where can i get one? i cannot find any 

can i just download it onto my phone and use it? 
is that ok? 


and to double check valbazen on bucks and non pregnant goats

and ivomec on pregnant goats?

one of my goats is close to birth maybe 2-3 weeks not sure is it safe if i deworm her wit ivomec? or should i wait after birth her eye lids are kinda pale
thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you have to go through their class to get an actual card. but yes you can use what you find online if that's helpful to you.

Ivomec is safe for pregnant goats. 

best to get a fecal - then you will know what kind of worms and you can use the correct dewormer for the worms she does have. 

Check also for lice - lice can make them pale.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

but is the online card okay to use from my phone ?
i did phone for a fecal and the large animal vet is away for 2 weeks i think on vacation lol
so i dont think it can wait

but i know i should get a microscope to do thetests my self i am thinking on it it seems dificult


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

any vet can do a fecal - you don't have to wait for a large animal vet. And a lot of vet offices send out fecals to a lab to get done these days. 

If the eyelids are pink to red they are fine. if they are pale to white/gray then you need immediate deworming or lice treatment. Remember dewormer will NOT treat lice.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

what are symptoms of lice? thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

coarse coats, itching, flaky skin...also part the hair and look close to the skin for small greyish bugs...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The gray ones are sucking lice. Biting lice are white with red heads. That's the kind that are most common.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok thanks guys! Will i be able to spot the biting lice with my eye?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes they are tiny but visible with the naked eye. Sometimes there are eggs too. Most common areas are the withers and rump.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

where are withers and the rump? 
sorry i am a newbie


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Withers are the shoulder blades up by the neck and rump is the end of the back, 
the rounded area from mid back to the tail area. 

Look up "parts of the goat", that way you will be able to learn the parts and some of the 
stuff posted on here will make more sense.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

ok and i have a 1 month old baby is it safe to deworm her with valbazen? or is she to young? thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Does the baby have worms?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

i do not know i will check her eye lids today
but if she does is it safe to use valbazen?


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

(rump)butt on both sides of the tail Withers( neck start of spine), so check from head to tail along the back bone. like Happybleats says part the hair and look for bugs.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Personally I would not. I had a kid die after giving valbazen. I would stick with ivermectin horse paste or injectable kind.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I have ivomec but its a drink version is that ok? Or no?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

And i need to weight my goats so i know the dosages but i heard it id better to give more then less since less will give the worm resistence 

So how much is to much? For valbazen and ivomec? 
Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not sure about the drenching kind. I know it's made for sheep. Not sure it's effectiveness with goats or the dosage 

Ivermecting injectable is 1cc per 40lbs injected. 1cc per 20lbs given orally. Triple the goats weight for paste dosage. 

Valbazen a directions are on the bottle. I believe it's 1cc per 10lbs. I wouldn't over dose this! Do not give to pregnant goats! I would use extreme caution when giving it to young kids. I wouldn't use in kids less then 4 months


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I only have 1 kid and the rest are over 1 year
I know not to give to pregnant goats
Thats why i have ivomec lots of people use it on goats so it must work 
I have to estimate the weight if my goats....


----------



## BokiCurt (Dec 26, 2014)

Remember the "injectable" Ivormec for cows, goats, etc is not injected but given orally to goats. I have a local vet that only charges $5 to do my fecals. I like to know what worms I have and go back to see how well the wormer did. A lot of people recommend worming your doe a couple weeks before she is due to kid. The fecal will also let you know if you have cocci to deal with. For that I like generic Alban, DiMethox.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

That's not entirely correct. You can give injectable as a shot to goats


----------

